# Rohloff Speedhub in 2010er Canyon Nerve XC



## Fahrradfahrer71 (29. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe vor mir in den nächsten Tagen ein Nerve XC 7.0 zu bestellen.
Da ich seit 10 Jahren Speedhub fahren und auch keinen Bock mehr auf Kettenschaltungen am MTB habe, werde ich selbige in das Nerve einbauen. Leider hat Canyon in diesem Jahr die Rahmen auf Postmount umgestellt und dafür gibts kein Speedbone, das macht die Sache nicht gerade einfach, sollte aber lösbar sein. 
*Aus diesem Grund wäre es schön, wenn einer von euch mal ein Paar Detailfotos vom linken Ausfallende und von der Revisionsöffnung am Ende des Unterrohrs einstellen könnte.*  Auf der Canyon-Seite ist leider nichts brauchbares zu finden...
Ich hoffe nur das der Anti-Squatkram auch noch mit der 500/14 brauchbar funktioniert, es besteht also ein gewisses Risiko. Aber notfalls schicke ich das Bike halt wieder zurück...
Fotos und ausführlicher Bericht folgen selbstverständlich sobald das Projekt abgeschlossen ist.

uwe


----------



## radlantis (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

niemand, der das Problem weiter verfolgt? Ich würde auch gern ein Canyon mit der Rohloff bestücken, sehe aber derzeit keine Lösung für die Drehmomentabstützung (außer dem häßlichen Lochblech der ersten Stunde)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (19. Januar 2010)

Ich arbeite noch dran, habe nur z.Zt. nicht genügend Zeit dafür aber spätestens bis Mai wird es fertig sein.

Aber eins ist klar, die Achsplatte muss modifiziert werden und die lange Drehmomentabstützung kannst du auch nicht ohne weiteres verwenden, da diese am Kettenstrebe abgestützt wird was aufgrund des Horstlinks nicht möglich ist. Ich werde also an der Sitzstrebe abstützen...


----------



## Realzinni (19. Januar 2010)

Das 2009er ist doch auch postmount. Oder muss ich im Keller gucken?


----------



## radlantis (20. Januar 2010)

@Hypermotard: Ok, das mit dem Horstlink sehe ich ein. Das war dann von mir zu kurz gedacht... 

Ich stelle mir das grundsätzlich ja nicht so schwer vor. Es müsste einfach nur jemanden geben, der einen "Speedbone für Postmount" kreiert. Den könnte man z.B. über der Bremszange mit längeren Schrauben befestigen und gut is das...

@Realzinni: Du hast völlig Recht, auch das 2009er hat schon dieses Problem. Die Canyon-Rahmen wären für die Rohloff aufgrund der intern verlegten Züge eigentlich superschön, weil man eine schicke Zugverlegung hinbekäme. Fehlt eben nur noch die Lösung für die Drehmomentabstützung.


----------



## racing_basti (20. Januar 2010)

Vorrausgesetzt es soll eine 180er Scheibe am Hinterrad montiert werden könnte ich mir noch vorstellen, dass ein Speedbone entworfen wird der gleichzeitig als PM+20mm Adapter dient.


----------



## radlantis (20. Januar 2010)

Mhm, da stellen sich mir zwei Fragen:

1. Ist die vorhandene PM-Aufnahme am Rahmen nicht ohnehin schon für eine 180er Scheibe ausgelegt? und
2. Mir begegnen immer wieder Rahmenhersteller, die Rohloff-Fullys anbieten, doch entweder mit 160er oder 203er Scheibe (z.B. Cheetah). Kann es sein, dass rohloff-seitig eine 180er (warum auch immer) nicht funzt?

Deswegen mein Vorschlag mit einer Lösung, die über der Zange sitzt, dann dürfte das Thema keine Rolle spielen...


----------



## racing_basti (20. Januar 2010)

Die Speedhub funktioniert auch mit 180er Scheiben. Nicht umsonst werden sie auch direkt von Rohloff und anderen Herstellern wie Magura, usw. angeboten. 

Bei einer Montage über dem Bremssattel könnte es meiner Meinung nach etwas schwieriger mit der Ausrichtung des Bremssattels werden.


----------



## torisch (20. Januar 2010)

radlantis schrieb:


> Mhm, da stellen sich mir zwei Fragen:
> 
> 1. Ist die vorhandene PM-Aufnahme am Rahmen nicht ohnehin schon für eine 180er Scheibe ausgelegt? und
> 2. Mir begegnen immer wieder Rahmenhersteller, die Rohloff-Fullys anbieten, doch entweder mit 160er oder 203er Scheibe (z.B. Cheetah). Kann es sein, dass rohloff-seitig eine 180er (warum auch immer) nicht funzt?
> ...



Die PM-Aufnahme ist für 160er Scheiben ausgelegt, für jede andere Größe braucht man (leider) nen Adapter. Wg Abstützung an der Sitzstrebe, ich hab ein 09er Nerve, das nach 2500km neue Sitzstreben von Canyon bekommen hat, da auf der Schaltwerkseite ein Riss zu sehen war.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (20. Januar 2010)

radlantis schrieb:


> @Hypermotard: Ok, das mit dem Horstlink sehe ich ein. Das war dann von mir zu kurz gedacht...
> 
> Ich stelle mir das grundsätzlich ja nicht so schwer vor. Es müsste einfach nur jemanden geben, der einen "Speedbone für Postmount" kreiert. Den könnte man z.B. über der Bremszange mit längeren Schrauben befestigen und gut is das...



Natürlich kann man eine Art Speedbone für die Postmountaufnahmen bauen. Allerdings bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Postmountaufnahme den Belastungen durch die wechselnden Stützmomente nicht lange gewachsen sein wird!
Das Hauptproblem ist jedoch das die Speedhub in den Canyonrahmen auf der Schaltseilseite überhaupt nicht in den Rahmen reinpasst...


----------



## racing_basti (20. Januar 2010)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man eine Art Speedbone für die Postmountaufnahmen bauen. Allerdings bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Postmountaufnahme den Belastungen durch die wechselnden Stützmomente nicht lange gewachsen sein wird!
> Das Hauptproblem ist jedoch das die Speedhub in den Canyonrahmen auf der Schaltseilseite überhaupt nicht in den Rahmen reinpasst...



Die Drehmomente die abgestützt werden müssen erreichen wohl bei weitem nicht die Kräft die beim Bremsen auftreten.
Was ist denn am Canyonrahmen anders dass keine Speedhub reinpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (20. Januar 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Die Drehmomente die abgestützt werden müssen erreichen wohl bei weitem nicht die Kräft die beim Bremsen auftreten.
> Was ist denn am Canyonrahmen anders dass keine Speedhub reinpasst?


 

Aber die Kräfte werden doch ganz anders eingeleitet. Die Scheibenbremse belastet die Postmountsockel doch garnicht wirklich, sondern leitet die Kraft in die Sitzstrebe ein, ein Speedbone würde die Sockel jedoch auf Abscherung belasten!


----------



## radlantis (3. Februar 2010)

> Das Hauptproblem ist jedoch das die Speedhub in den Canyonrahmen auf der Schaltseilseite überhaupt nicht in den Rahmen reinpasst...


 
Wieso das denn?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (15. Februar 2010)

...ausserdem gibt es von Canyon keine Freigabe für die Rohloff...somit auch keine Garantie!!


----------



## chaz (16. Februar 2010)

Und?


----------



## schneidexe (19. Juni 2010)

Gibts da inzwischen ne Lösung? Die Freigabe des Rahmenherstellers braucht man doch nur beim Speedbone, richtig? Wenn man die häßliche Standard-Drehmomentstütze verwendet bleibt dann die Garantie erhalten?


----------



## kolefaser (1. September 2011)

Moin der Thread ist mittlerweile etwas eingestaubt aber ein Versuch schadet nicht. ;-)

Ich besitze ein Canyon Al auch aus dem Jahr 2009 und würde liebend gerne auf eine Rohloff umrüsten.
Ist es wirklich war, dass die Rohloff garnicht reinpasst, da auf der Schaltseilseite kein Platz vorhanden ist?

Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen!

EDIT: Hier findet ihr ein paar Fotos vom Ausfallende: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/205791


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneidexe (1. September 2011)

kolefaser schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich war, dass die Rohloff garnicht reinpasst, da auf der Schaltseilseite kein Platz vorhanden ist?



Hi,

neben der mangelnden Freigabe (-> Garantieverlust) hast du ein Problem: der Canyon-Rahmen hat keine IS2000-Bremsaufnahme. Somit fällt der Speedbone als Drehmomentstütze schonmal aus. Durch die starre Kettenstrebe kannst du die normale Abstützung nehmen, aber die ist echt  nicht gerade ne Schönheit. 

Wie es platzmäßig mit der Ansteuerung über die Schaltseile geht, kann ich nicht sagen. Mit der externen Schaltbox von Rohloff sollte es aber gehen. Bei mir steht die auch nach hinten weg und sie Züge laufen nach oben raus und dann zusammen mit der Bremsleitung nach vorn.


Grüße,
schneidexe


----------



## kolefaser (1. September 2011)

Danke. So in der Art habe ich mir da auch gedacht.
Jedoch war/ist meine Befürchtung, dass die Achsplatte kein Platz hat bzw keine flächige Verbindung zum Ausfallende hat. Kannst du darüber etwas berichten? Welches Bike hast du erfolgreich umgerüstet?

Gruß,
Ole


----------



## schneidexe (1. September 2011)

Ah ok, du meinst wegen der Ausfräsungen im Ausfallende. Hmmm, gut Frage ob das ein Problem wird ... 

Von der Breite her sollte es eigentlich passen. Ich würde mal davon ausgehen, das die genormt ist. Die Rohloff ist AFAIK nicht breiter als ein "normales" Hinterrad.

Ich hatte damals ein Canyon Nerve im Auge, hab es aber verworfen v.a. wegen der Steckachse hinten und der ebenfalls fehlenden IS2000. Hab mir dann das Radon Slide geholt und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Radon hat übrigens auch keine Einwände gegen eine Rohloff.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (1. September 2011)

Stell' doch mal ein paar Fotos ein, ich habe in meinem Slide auch eine SH und mich würde interessieren wie das bei dir aussieht...
Bist du übrigens zufrieden mit der Federungsperformance?


----------



## Velociped (3. September 2012)

Eine Rohloff passt nicht in den Canyon-Rahmen? 
Hab ich gar nicht gemerkt ... 

Canyon mit Rohloff klein.jpg 

Die Drehmomentabstützung sollte von den Kräften her kein Thema sein. 
Allerdings muss die Achse sehr fest sitzen, sonst kann sie aus dem Ausfallende gehebelt werden. 
Das Ganze war natürlich mit etwas Arbeit verbunden, denn eine geeignete Stelle für die Abstützung war am Rahmen wirklich nicht vorgesehen. 
Jetzt ist sie es ...


----------



## kolefaser (3. September 2012)

Habe ich mittlerweile seit fast einem Jahr auch erfolgreich im Einsatz. 
Musste allerdings einiges abschleifen an der PM-Aufnahme. 
Siehe in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## vitello (23. Januar 2013)

Ich kram das hier nun auch nochmal raus, denn ich bin aktuell dabei, mein 2011er Nerve XC auf Rohloff umzubauen.

Glücklich der, der ne CNC-Fräse hat 
















Jetzt warte ich noch auf Speichen ...wenn denn nur jeder so zuverlässig und schnell wie bike-components wäre 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (23. Januar 2013)

Gefällt mir richtig gut, schreib mal was zum Federungsverhalten wenn du es getestet hast...


----------



## vitello (23. Januar 2013)

Jep, werd ich in jedem Fall machen! Ich erwarte aber keine bösen Überraschungen 

Da die Speichen leider noch auf sich warten lassen hab ich mir heut ne Kettenführung gebastelt ...


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (24. Januar 2013)

Sieht ja fast aus wie meine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitello (24. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön  Selbstbau?


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (24. Januar 2013)

vitello schrieb:


> Sehr schön  Selbstbau?




was sonst..


----------



## vitello (26. Januar 2013)

Nachdem ich mich dann doch nochmal eingehender mit den auftretenden Drehmomenten befasst habe, hab ich meine Achsplatte verlängert und in der Form angepasst.
Und dann heute zum ersten mal in meinem Leben eloxiert ...Punktlandung!


----------



## vitello (28. Januar 2013)

Kleines Update: Hebellänge vergrößert, Teile eloxiert.


----------



## vitello (31. Januar 2013)

Es ist vollbracht! Erster, heutiger Testride war vielversprechend 
Ein vermehrtes Wippen bergauf konnte ich nicht feststellen, der Hinterbau ist logischerweise etwas träger geworden, aber ich glaube, das kann man verschmerzen. Genauere Erkenntnisse kann ich erst posten wenn ich mal nen gscheiten Trail gefahren bin. Zumal die Spikereifen auch "dezentes" Übergewicht haben.
Aber grundsätzlich ist's einfach traumhaft, einfach am Griff zu drehen ....und Gang is drin! Keine Sorge mehr vor Schlamm- und Schneetouren. Ziel ereicht 
Was mir auffällt: im Vergleich zu meiner 2011er Speedhub im Tourenrad ist diese nun wesentlich ruhiger und lässt sich auch angenehmer schalten.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Februar 2013)

@vitello sieht gut aus, welche Primär Übersetzung fährst du?
Ich spiele mit die gedanken V-36, Hi-16 _was aber außerhalb des erlaubten liegen würde_


----------



## vitello (1. Februar 2013)

@Dutshlander ...ich fahre 36/16 ...überlege eventuell sogar auf 36/17 zu gehen.
Beides innerhalb Rohloffs Spezifikationen. Es gab da ja erst kürzlich ein Update (auch für alte Naben):
http://www.rohloff.de/de/aktuell/ne...setzungsfaktor_von_mind_235_auf_ak/index.html

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Februar 2013)

Thx


----------



## Velociped (2. Februar 2013)

Hallo Dieter, 
eine sehr schöne Lösung! 
Das sieht CNC-gefräst aus. 
Also gibt es die CAD-Daten dazu. 
Kannst Du die zur Verfügung stellen?
Oder kannst Du noch mal Teile anfertigen lassen (incl. schwarz eloxieren) und mir schicken?
Was würde das denn kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitello (2. Februar 2013)

Hallo @Velociped
ja, ist CNC-gefräst dank eigener Portalfräse 

Eine Serienfertigung war zwar nicht angedacht, aber ich könnte das ganze auch käuflich anbieten ...allerdings nur höchstoffiziell über meine Firma mit Rechnung und Mehrwersteuer.

Werde das kommende Woche mal kalkulieren.
Anfragen am besten direkt an [email protected]

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Velociped (19. März 2013)

Na gut, ich hab es mal so gemacht. 
Bisher hält's.


----------



## vitello (20. März 2013)

Ebenso ne elegante Lösung und weitaus unaufwendiger als die meinige  (vermutlich auch im bezug auf Demontage?!)

Mittlerweile bereue ich's, den Umstieg nicht schon früher vollzogen zu haben ...die Speedhub ist einfach traumhaft pflegeleicht. Ein echter Zugewinn an Fahrspaß.
Und trotz aller Unkenrufe merk ich keine fahrdynamische Verschlechterung (bzw. gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell dran), obwohl ich mein XC eher XC-untypisch bewege  Ebenso schnell gewöhnt man sich an den Drehgriff ...Kettenschaltung kommt mir nicht mehr ans Bike 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Velociped (20. März 2013)

" vermutlich auch im bezug auf Demontage?! "

Ja, das geht alles ohne Werkzeug.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie lange die neue Achsplatte aus Aluminium hält. 
Aber zur Not kann ich die ja aus Stahl noch mal anfertigen. 
Ist halt eine ewige Feilerei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Manson-007 (19. Januar 2014)

Gibt es in der Z'wischenzeit eine andere Lösung für CANYON+Rohloff zum kaufen ? 
Die obige Lösung ist mir zu umständlich und fummelig.


----------



## vitello (19. Januar 2014)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Gibt es in der Z'wischenzeit eine andere Lösung für CANYON+Rohloff zum kaufen ?
> Die obige Lösung ist mir zu umständlich und fummelig.


Was genau is dir denn da zu "umständlich und fummelig"? Zum Radausbau muss man lediglich die Inbusschraube M4 lösen ...das war's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manson-007 (19. Januar 2014)

Ich meine die Herstellung von den Teilen.


----------



## mcyork (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich krame dieses alte Thema nochmal raus, da ich gerade mein 2012er Nerve umrüste.
Leider bekomme ich von vitello keine Unterstützung bezüglich seiner Drehmomentabstützung. In Ermangelung einer Fräse suche ich daher eine andere Lösung.

Variante 1:
Gleicher Ansatz wie vitello: Horizontale Einleitung von Zug und Druck in das Lager der Kettenstrebe.
Da ich keine solchen schönen Teile fräsen kann und bezweifle, dass ich die Edelstahlschraube so schön mittig durchgebohrt bekomme bleibt nur die Neuanfertigung (durch einen Fachkundigen) einer längeren Schraube. Zwischen der Lagermutter und der Bremsscheibe sind 8mm Platz. Wenn ich die Lagerschraube am Ende ohne Gewinde 5mm länger machen lasse und ein Loch reinbohre, dann könnte ich die horizontale Abstützung (ein Edelstahl-„Loch“-Blech) dort einhängen und mit einem Splint sichern. Das Blech würde dann wiederum an der OEM2-Achsplatte (zusätzliche Öse angeschweisst) verschraubt.


 

Variante 2:
Befestigung der Achsplatte am Ausfallende oberhalb des Kettenstrebenlagers
Das Ausfallende ist innen offen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee, wie ich die Achsplatte dort „einhängen“ könnte…


 


 

Variante 3:
Befestigung der Achsplatte an der Sitzstrebe unterhalb der PM-Bremsaufnahme
Hier könnte man einen Stift (ähnlich des Speedbone) „irgendwie“ befestigen. Gibt es hier schlaue Vorschläge?


 

Meiner Ansicht nach ist die horizontale Einleitung des Drehmoments in die Kettenstrebe die beste Variante und am wenigsten belastende für das Ausfallende bzw. die Sitzstrebe.
Auch berücksichtigt werden muss ja eine einfache Demontage z. B. beim Schlauchwechsel.

Es wäre super, wenn Ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könntet.

Gruß York


----------



## mcyork (15. Mai 2015)

Auch wenn hier anscheinend keiner mehr mitliest und Ideen hat, möchte ich dann doch mal meinen Stand dokumentieren:

Dank meines netten Nachbarn habe ich heute morgen einen 8mm Alublock bekommen, den ich mit der Flex nach der Fotovorlage von vitello und eigenen Messdaten bearbeitet habe. 
Innen zur Bremsscheibe hin muss ich noch etwas Material abtragen. Platz sind 8mm und ich werde eine Materialstärke von 5mm anstreben. 
Die OEM2 Stütze habe ich auch geringfügig modifiziert.











Morgen kommt eine hohlgeborte Titanschraube. Das Bohren der Originalschrauben hat nicht geklappt. Die sind extra gehärtet aus Edelstahl. 

Mehr in den nächsten Tagen...


----------



## Velociped (16. Mai 2015)

" Das Bohren der Originalschrauben hat nicht geklappt. Die sind extra gehärtet aus Edelstahl. "

Besorg Dir ein Stück 1.4305 (austenistischer Chrom-Nickel-Stahl mit guten Zerspanungseigenschaften - sog. Automatenstahl). Das Zeug kannst Du bearbeiten wie Messing. Da drehst Du eine neue Schraube draus mit Loch durch. Fertig.


----------



## mcyork (16. Mai 2015)

Danke für den Tipp. Die Titanschraube hat ein 3,2er Loch. Hab noch keinen 3x45 Stift gefundenen, aber mein Nachbar hat mich mit einem 4er Einschlagstift  gesponsort. Der passt! Denn probiert ich mal aus. 
Die Achsplatte schraube ich dann mit einer M4 fest.


----------



## mcyork (19. Mai 2015)

Update:
Habe die Stütze weiter bearbeitet:





Sind jetzt 20g geworden. Plus Hohlstift und Schraube für die Achsplatte.

Habe nur noch keine Idee, wie ich es schön schwarz bekomme. Eloxiert habe ich noch nie...
Wer kennt sich damit aus?

Morgen kommt hoffentlich endlich meine Bremsscheibe. Brakestuff hat sich nun über zwei Wochen Zeit gelassen...


----------



## LANDOs (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum man die Drehmomentstütze nicht einfach mit einem Bolzen oder Schlachschelle so befestigt. Wäre doch wirklich am einfachsten. Gibt es denn irgendwelche Einschränkungen bezüglich Größe/Typ der Bremsscheibe bei einer Rohloff Nabe...
Wo gibt es denn günstig und gut eine neue Rohloff eingespreicht in einer breiten Felge?






http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/foto-08-05-15-17-21-16-jpg.384852/


----------



## mcyork (19. Mai 2015)

War auch meine erste Überlegung, aber ich hatte keine Idee, wie ich die Achsplatte am Rahmen direkt befestigen könnte, ohne Beschädigungen in Kauf zu nehmen. Hinzu kommt die max. Belastung nach vorne mit bis zu 163 Nm. An dieser Stelle sogar kreisförmig...
Jetzt leite ich diese Kraft horizontal in die Kettenstrebe und habe keine Sorge, den Rahmen falsch zu belasten...
Das Flexen des Alus ging besser, als befürchtet!


----------



## LANDOs (19. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube du machst dir da zuviel Gedanken um die auftretenden Drehmomente. Ich habe bei meinem Canyon Nerve AM einen 1000 Watt Motor im Hinterrad und die Drehmomente sind weitaus größer als durch Muskelkraft erzeugbar.

Allgemein werden immer solche Drehmomentstützen verwendet: http://www.ebike-solutions.com/de/shop/motoren/drehmomentstuetzen/


Vielleicht ist etwas für Dich dabei?


----------



## mcyork (19. Mai 2015)

EBike Eigenbau?
Wie hast Du dass denn bei Dir mit der Stütze gelöst? Foto?
Finde auf der Seite keine Stütze für gefederte Hinterbauten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (19. Mai 2015)

http://www.ebike-solutions.com/de/shop/motoren/drehmomentstuetzen/bafang-drehmomentnase.html

http://www.ebike-solutions.com/de/s...ber-250w/crystalyte-hinterradmotor-1000w.html

Der Hinterrad Motor hat eine andere Welle, aber das Prinzip würde meiner Meinung auch bei einer Rohloff funktionieren.


----------



## mcyork (19. Mai 2015)

Die original Achsplatte hat auch nur diesen einen Nippel, benötigt aber spezielle Ausfallenden. Bei meinem Nerve ist das kein passender Anschlag (siehe Fotos)

Mit der jetzige Version bin erstmal zufrieden und werde sehen, wie das funktioniert...
Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## mcyork (21. Mai 2015)

Nächstes Update:
Gestern und heute umgebaut:











Die finale Befestigung der Abstützung kommt morgen, heute nur mit Splint probegefahren: was soll ich sagen?  toll!!!

Kettenblatt vorne 40, hinten 16 wird noch auf 34/13 geändert und der Kettenspanner kommt auch noch an die Kurbel (KSK). Das spart mir 100g an der ungefederten Hinterachse.


----------



## LANDOs (26. Mai 2015)

Wie sieht das aus mit dem Hinterradausbau. Wie schnell geht das jetzt. Bei meiner X9 Schnellspanner auf, Rad raus und fertig.

Was muss man alles bei einer Rohloff machen. Gibt es da eine Schnellkupplung zum Ausbau oder ...?

Ich frage aus dem Grund, weil ich jedes Wochenende mein Bike in den Kofferaum Auto (Scirocco) lege.


----------



## mcyork (26. Mai 2015)

1 Externe Schaltbox mit einer Rändelschraube lösen
2 Achsplatte von meiner Drehmomentabstützung abschrauben (Inbus & Mutter)
3 Kettenspanner lösen (nur beim DH von Rohloff, beim normalen nicht und wenn ich den Spanner an der Kurbel habe fällt das auch weg...)
4 Schnellspanner lösen

Musst Du im Scirocco beide Räder rausnehmen? 
Ich stelle meins immer in den Octavia und nehme dazu nur das Vorderrad raus...


----------



## LANDOs (26. Mai 2015)

Octavia ist ja fast schon ein Transporter gegen einen Scirocco

PS: Mit deinen Hörnchen am Lenker noch nirgendwo hängen geblieben?


----------



## mcyork (26. Mai 2015)

;-)


----------



## mcyork (29. Mai 2015)

Zu den Hörnchen:
Auf engen Trails wurde es schon mal eng, zumal mein Lenker auch ziemlich breit ist, aber noch ist nichts passiert. 
Besonders für lange Steigungen sind die aber super und auf langweiligen "Verbindungsetappen" zwischen bergab und bergauf schlafen mir gerne die Hände ein und so habe ich dann Variationsmöglichkeiten.

Neues Update, nicht direkt zur Nabe aber zum Drumherum:
Ritzel hinten ging im dritten Anlauf auch runter, nachdem ich zwei selbstgebaute Ritzelabzieher geschrottet habe und dann doch den originalen kaufen musste. WD40 über  Nacht drauf und dann ging es auch ohne Schraubstock ...
Problem ist nur, dass ich meine XT 3x10 Kurbel weiterverwenden wollte und die einen Lochkreis von 96 hat. Dafür gibt es genau ein Kettenblatt aus den USA (Woolftooth), in DEU für einen saftigen Preis. 
Habe nur also jetzt eine gebrauchte 2x10 besorgt mit LK104 auf die das Race Face Narrow Wide 32er passt. Kommt hoffentlich in den nächsten Tagen. 
Bin mal gespannt, wie die Kettenlinie dann aussieht...
Wer will eine fast neue Kurbel XT FC-M782 40/30/22 175 mm schwarz (keine 100km) haben?

Der KSK Kettenspanner ist auch bei DréSan aus CAN eingetroffen und auf dem Weg zu mir. 
Werde weiter berichten...


----------



## mcyork (30. August 2015)

Mal wieder ein Update von mir:

Das mit dem DreSan Kettenspanner hat leider aufgrund der Kettenlinie und den Kettenstreben nicht funktioniert :-(
Es bleibt also bei dem DH-Kettenspanner hinten...

Ich glaube, ich bin Euch noch die Gewichte schuldig:
vor dem Umbau mit Dichtmilch vorne und hinten: 13,8 kg (vorne 6,6 hinten 7,5)
nach dem Umbau, nur noch mit Dichtmilch vorne: 14,5 kg (vorne 6,2 hinten 8,0)

Mit dem Fahrverhalten bin ich sehr zufrieden. Das Mehrgewicht an der HA habe ich durch einen etwas höheren Luftdruck (2,5 bar bei 2.35 Breite statt 2,2 bei 2,25 Breite vorne) und ein bisschen Dämpferoptimierung ausgeglichen. Es fällt mir auf meinen Hausstrecken nicht negativ auf! Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit!

Die Drehmomentabstützung und Integration in den Rahmen hält. Regelmäßige Fahrten, Touren in der Pfalz, Canyon-Marathon in Rhens und 24h MTB Rad am Ring sind spurlos am Rad vorbeigegangen. Top!

Dennoch werde ich die Rohloff wieder ausbauen ;-)
Der Wunsch nach einem 29er war schon lange da und ich habe mir ein Nicolai Helius TB bestellt. Habe natürlich mit dem Pinion geliebäugelt, aber 1700€ mehr waren dann doch nicht drin.
Die Rohloff wandert also in meinen neuen Rahmen, Kettenschaltung will ich nicht mehr fahren!
Der neue Rahmen kommt gleich mit den Rohloff-Ausfallenden, so dass die OEM-Abstützung reicht und ich nichts basteln muss! Damit wird der Radausbau auch erleichtert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

